# Eea family permit a bit worried...



## ALASOSSEH (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi out their,i'm a non eea family member married with my italian wife 8 months ago,a week ago i apply for a family permit and print were taken on the 12 with the supported documents i submitted(my pc,her id and declarationof 2 lines that she will be travelling with me, italian marriage certificate,certificate of residence that we leaving together,our internatinal family book,and an invitation letter with a copy of her passport that we are going to visit for couple weeks i state 2 weeks on the application.any my little concern here is that there is an age difference between me and her she almost 20 years older than me,did u think this will be and issue?bwside all the documents i pulled them off the italian offices,so no fake documents rather than marriage of convinience ,any help pleas,as it is 8 working days now dint here nothing from them, can't sleep lol.....


----------



## ALASOSSEH (Feb 22, 2013)

anyone out there......


----------

